# safe ice at catawba bay???



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

anyone who has been out yet, is the ice safe? i mean over 5 iches, at catwba bay? trying to get out this wknd but better safe then sorry


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

No not yet ! Plus No one with will ever tell you it is safe !


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Best to go check yourself. Take a spud bar and auger to check every so many feet. People keep that place pretty quiet when the ice gets good cause they don't want people out there. They also don't want to be responsable for telling someone it's safe then have them fall through. 

It should be close though, I would check close to the weekend. Last report on east harbor was 7", so should be close.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Carpman said:


> Best to go check yourself. Take a spud bar and auger to check every so many feet. People keep that place pretty quiet when the ice gets good cause they don't want people out there. They also don't want to be responsable for telling someone it's safe then have them fall through.
> 
> It should be close though, I would check close to the weekend. Last report on east harbor was 7", so should be close.


need to factor in currents too.I wouldn't be going on any road trips just yet to test the ice.let the experienced guys spud they're way first....stay tuned and when it starts should be able to find out here.Hearttxp just said "not yet".


----------



## takem1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes when it is good i like to get a head start before every dummy in the state runs all over.creating noise thinking there's no fish. When they just don't know how to fish.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

takem1 said:


> Yes when it is good i like to get a head start before every dummy in the state runs all over.creating noise thinking there's no fish. When they just don't know how to fish.


I hope when your "running all over" prospecting you dont make any noise???sounds arrogant to think your the only guy who knows how to catch fish.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Drove past the ferry landing and catawba state park at noon today. There where 2 guys walking on the ice off the landing my guess checking the ice. No cars or trucks in the state park lot. Eastharbor had about 20 trucks and 6-8 ATV`s on the ice.
Angler ss.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

da-animal said:


> anyone who has been out yet, is the ice safe? i mean over 5 iches, at catwba bay? trying to get out this wknd but better safe then sorry


Not to be a Smart -ss but where is Catawba Bay ? I have been up there over thirty years and I do not know where it is ?

Ice is coming Just hang on !


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Must be a newbee.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

i meant catawba state park


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

The lake is freezing weird so far. Some ice at catawba, no ice at the Marblehead light house. I had lunch in the parking lot at the light house monday. It was wide open all the way to Kelly's island. Just a little sheet ice here & there. Ducks & gulls were swimming freely. I stopped at the Mich. side of the lake, Bolles Harbor. It's all iced in & looks like it's started to set up.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Tailchaser said:


> The lake is freezing weird so far. Some ice at catawba, no ice at the Marblehead light house. I had lunch in the parking lot at the light house monday. It was wide open all the way to Kelly's island. Just a little sheet ice here & there. Ducks & gulls were swimming freely. I stopped at the Mich. side of the lake, Bolles Harbor. It's all iced in & looks like it's started to set up.


I wouldnt say thats weird ? Marblehead is usually last to freeze solid anyway because of the river ! Heard a ship went thru to Toledo yesterday ? That sucks ! means it came down from Detroit ? I think ?


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

There was a coal boat at the sandusky dock yesterday. He broke through the inner channel in the bay. I didn't think they could break through the bay ice between the city ramp and gull island it was pretty thick, mabey a tug or coast guard broke him a path.I just seen the broke open channel and the coal boat running at the dock. I think a good number of the coal boats head north to Canada.
Angler ss


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

hearttxp said:


> Heard a ship went thru to Toledo yesterday ? That sucks ! means it came down from Detroit ? I think ?


I went over the 280 bridge today and it looked like a boat had just gone threw the river


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

stex1220 said:


> I went over the 280 bridge today and it looked like a boat had just gone threw the river


Yep buddy says it was grain Ship ? He works close to the river


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

yes boat broke thru ice out into bay, from bayshore edison out
to about 1/2 mile ice broke lose friday, all open water, ice lock in around turtle island, ice pile up about 1/2 mile out from channel ohio side to little cedar point that I could see.


----------



## THE COLD 1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello all, I just want to put my 2 in to help clear up any confusion about Catawba. I'm a 30 year resident. There IS a Catawba Bay. It's a subdivision at the end of Muggy Rd off 53 N. It's a newer subdivision. There are cut channels through it that are fishable. Since it is a newer area the channels are deep, i'm guessing 8-12 fow. Hope this helps...Knowing is half the battle.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

THE COLD 1 said:


> Hello all, I just want to put my 2 in to help clear up any confusion about Catawba. I'm a 30 year resident. There IS a Catawba Bay. It's a subdivision at the end of Muggy Rd off 53 N. It's a newer subdivision. There are cut channels through it that are fishable. Since it is a newer area the channels are deep, i'm guessing 8-12 fow. Hope this helps...Knowing is half the battle.


 Any public access?


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

THE COLD 1 said:


> Hello all, I just want to put my 2 in to help clear up any confusion about Catawba. I'm a 30 year resident. There IS a Catawba Bay. It's a subdivision at the end of Muggy Rd off 53 N. It's a newer subdivision. There are cut channels through it that are fishable. Since it is a newer area the channels are deep, i'm guessing 8-12 fow. Hope this helps...Knowing is half the battle.


I am corrected that there is a CB But know one is going fishing there for walleyes ! I too am a 30 year part time resident there ! That division isnt that old ! No Public access plus I really dont think the water will be that deep ?


----------



## THE COLD 1 (Oct 21, 2010)

The access to Catawba Bay is by way of West Harbor. Of course there will be no eyes there, but for gills and bass it might prove to be bountiful during the summer. I've taken my 12' star through it just to check it out, the anchor line indicated anywhere from 8-12 fow. My apologies fellas, I was just trying to help the informed be even more. That whole area, before developed, used to be my stomping grounds. In the 80's I could catch carp as big as me..no pole or anything, just jumped on em and picked em up. Course that was during spawn when they were up in the shallow water and weeds. My grandparents had a friut stand right around there on 53, heck i'll bet some of you may have even bought some peaches from them.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks for clarifying


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

THE COLD 1 said:


> The access to Catawba Bay is by way of West Harbor. Of course there will be no eyes there, but for gills and bass it might prove to be bountiful during the summer. I've taken my 12' star through it just to check it out, the anchor line indicated anywhere from 8-12 fow. My apologies fellas, I was just trying to help the informed be even more. That whole area, before developed, used to be my stomping grounds. In the 80's I could catch carp as big as me..no pole or anything, just jumped on em and picked em up. Course that was during spawn when they were up in the shallow water and weeds. My grandparents had a friut stand right around there on 53, heck i'll bet some of you may have even bought some peaches from them.


I had some friends back there at that little fishery and we used to smoke the crappies back there. It used to be awesome. Too bad they had to build it up.


----------



## kyradloff13 (Mar 23, 2010)

My aunt owns a fish company back there and I can fish it whenever I want, but there is NO public access only people who live back there, so I'm one of the people who can fish those waters.e smoke the gills and crappies.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

kyradloff13 said:


> My aunt owns a fish company back there and I can fish it whenever I want, but there is NO public access only people who live back there, so I'm one of the people who can fish those waters.e smoke the gills and crappies.


Are you bragging or posting a invotation Sounds a little like bragging to me
If there is access from the lake your little honey hole can get drilled by others


----------

